# Liquid Castile



## biarine (Nov 7, 2016)

I want to make a pure liquid Castile without coconut oil for my husband friend because she's allergic to coconut. I never made 100%  olive oil liquid soap before. I wanted to know if   It's slimy and no bubbles the same as the bar of pure Castile. Thank you


----------



## Dahila (Nov 8, 2016)

I would like to make that too 
If anyone comes to this thread (I hope I do not hack it briarine, and you do not mind) what is the reason to use double lye in LS.  DeeAnna?  How it would work with Castile soap .


----------



## Susie (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not DeeAnna, but double lye (KOH and NaOH) is usually an attempt to thicken the soap.  It does not work.  I have gone as high as 45% NaOH with no appreciable increased thickness. 

If I were thinking of making a liquid Castile, I would actually make it a "Bastile" and add 10% castor oil.  I made a batch like this not long ago for a friend of a friend.  I also used IrishLass' glycerin method.  Of course, re-run it through a lye calculator such as Soapee.com (which I know y'all know, but newbies read these threads also).  I also used some sugar to boost those bubbles.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 8, 2016)

Susie thank you so much. I had seen people making double lye LS and I was wondering why.  Now I know.  It does not work ;( thanks


----------



## biarine (Nov 8, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I would like to make that too
> If anyone comes to this thread (I hope I do not hack it briarine, and you do not mind) what is the reason to use double lye in LS.  DeeAnna?  How it would work with Castile soap .




No Dahila not at all. but I did make this morning with 2 lye which sodium and potassium combination. But I used 90% olive oil and 10 castor and I put 10 grams of sugar. I will dilute them tomorrow.


----------



## biarine (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you Susie and Dahila I already did this morning 60% potassium and 40% sodium with 10 grams of sugar. I will dilute it tomorrow.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 8, 2016)

Biarine please post your results


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2016)

I agree with Susie. Using NaOH and KOH to make liquid soap is usually done to make the soap thicker. I don't see a lot of soapers saying this idea really works, however.

I think part of the problem is that we want to think of liquid soap as acting something like pancake batter -- the thickness changes smoothly and evenly from thin to thick as liquid is reduced or as the NaOH % goes up. Soap doesn't work that way.


----------



## biarine (Nov 8, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Biarine please post your results




Yes I will Dahila tomorrow. But I noticed that the paste is more softer than my usual recipe.


----------



## biarine (Nov 8, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I agree with Susie. Using NaOH and KOH to make liquid soap is usually done to make the soap thicker. I don't see a lot of soapers saying this idea really works, however.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that we want to think of liquid soap as acting something like pancake batter -- the thickness changes smoothly and evenly from thick to thin as more liquid is added or as the NaOH % goes up. Soap doesn't work that way.




That's interesting DeeAnna I don't have idea what are  the benefits of dual lye but according to one youtuber  Kevin it makes your liquid soap clearer than only potassium hydroxide. I can't see the difference at all, it almost the same clarity.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2016)

I wrote earlier: "...We want to think of liquid soap as acting something like pancake batter -- the thickness changes smoothly and evenly from _thick to thin_ as more liquid is added or as the NaOH % goes up...."

I should have said: "...We want to think of liquid soap as acting something like pancake batter -- the thickness changes smoothly and evenly from _thin to thick_ as liquid is _reduced _or as the NaOH % goes up...."

Since I can't change the wording when others quote me, I'm making my correction this way.

***

I don't have a response about Kevin Devine's thinking about getting more clarity as the NaOH goes up, because I haven't experimented with this idea. I'm skeptical, however. There are a lot of variables in soap making, and some things we think are the cause of a certain effect really aren't.


----------



## Susie (Nov 8, 2016)

It has been a while since I tried that, and I do not recall the clarity.  Sorry.


----------



## biarine (Nov 8, 2016)

One of my batch a month ago I used dual lye. The clarity and thickness were the same as my only potassium hydroxide batch. I notice that if I thicken with salt solution won't work properly the dual lye, very temperamental isn't easy to thicken the liquid soap. I don't know if just my recipe or not.


----------



## biarine (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's the result of my liquid Castile


----------



## hlecter (Nov 11, 2016)

Good job biarine! Looks nice!


----------



## Susie (Nov 11, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## biarine (Nov 11, 2016)

I love the bubbles, I add liquid shea, red turkey and glycerine.


----------



## biarine (Nov 11, 2016)

hlecter said:


> Good job biarine! Looks nice!




Thank you Hlector


----------



## biarine (Nov 11, 2016)

Susie said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you Susie


----------



## KristaY (Nov 26, 2016)

Beautiful soap, biarine! How's the lather? Do you notice a slime factor? I made bastile paste last night and I'm diluting today ~ 90% OO, 10% castor. Each time I take the spatula out after stirring, long strings come out, like spinning sugar. Since this is my 1st LS bastile I don't know if that's normal. Hopefully the finished soap doesn't behave that way or it'll be a mess around the sink!


----------



## biarine (Nov 26, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Beautiful soap, biarine! How's the lather? Do you notice a slime factor? I made bastile paste last night and I'm diluting today ~ 90% OO, 10% castor. Each time I take the spatula out after stirring, long strings come out, like spinning sugar. Since this is my 1st LS bastile I don't know if that's normal. Hopefully the finished soap doesn't behave that way or it'll be a mess around the sink!




Thank you Krista, the bubbles is very good and no slime at all it's different from the bar. I put sugar and I used dual hydroxide. My husband's co-worker likes it because she had psoriasis in her hand. I want to make this recipe again.


----------

